# CJ Brown Ice melt......



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

If any of the guy on here that live up around CJ would keep me informed about the status of the ice, I would appreciate it. I plan to make a trip up to the shallow flats as soon as the shad are blowing up in there. I would love to lock line with one of those 20 pound plus channels in that lake. That and with the chance to catch a blue....well that even sweetens the deal.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Me too Catfish-Fever just waiting on the ice to leave the dock area and I'll be back there throwing my Doc Bobbers should be good I'll take a stroll out there tomorrow and post back..........Doc


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I too have some bobbers I have made that are slightly shorter versions of the doctor bobber. I take the same pool noodle and glue a slip bobber into the opening. Then I squirt some expanding foam in the opening. Like I said, there is a chance you will see me on that point there at the Lake.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

I went out to C.J.Brown today and in some spots it was 4 inchs and in other spots it was 2 inchs or less in the marina.Ill keep you guys updated do to the fact that I live 8 minutes from the lake.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

when do the shad go up in there, what is the spawn of the shad at the lake, i saw last yr the shad all up on the shore for a week , they were all small and right up in the gravel


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

gonna be a while before that lake opens up. looks like its going to get cold again starting this week that should harden up the ice again.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

reiner52 said:


> when do the shad go up in there, what is the spawn of the shad at the lake, i saw last yr the shad all up on the shore for a week , they were all small and right up in the gravel


I am not talking about the shad spawn. I am referring to the winter killed shad that are trapped under the ice. The same thing will work in any lake when the winds blow the dead bait fish into the shallow flats. I may have to scope out Caesar Creek and see if there is a spot that is shore accessible like the one at CJ.

I wander if Musky are as opportunistic as channel cats. That would be awesome to hook into a huge musky from the shore.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

ah, gotcha. not a catfisherman at all but didnt know they were so active in the winter but makes alot of sense them having a feast delivered right to them, thanx


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like maybe another week I have pictures that are uploading as I type, Shad kill looks good again, seeing both large and small, Ice is between nothing and about 4 inches but this 50 degree rain is going to really help to burn through the stuff and that wind is really going to push the ice that is already broken up.

I'm ready to get out there going to try a little different method of drifting/trolling that I learned from CatproInovations.com DVD that I bought over the weekend combined with my bobbers it should be interesting..................Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

North western bank









 Goose Island from the Campgrounds









Point at the campgrounds








Northwestern shore with Goose to the right.








Campground area bank








Marina Area Shad
















Discharge above boat ramp








Looking North from retaining wall boat ramp


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

FYI when we were out on the ice near the point last weekend we seen lots of small (3-5 inch) shad frozen into, and just below the ice. anywhere out there within a 10ft radius there was a shad.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I was bored today, so I decided to take a drive to Springfield and take a look for myself. I also took the opportunity to pick up some of the threadfins that have already started to wash up in the shallows. I walked a long way around the lake and have made an attempt to show the ice line on the lake map. The darker blue area is mostly ice.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

so....what is the red area?


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

dinkbuster1 said:


> so....what is the red area?


"See that red dot on the map, be very careful in this area, there is a series of humps about twenty two of them in this area, when the Corps draws the lake down in the winter these humps are just below the surface of the water, so I would kind of swing wide of that area, or take it slow, if the water is clear you can see the change in the color where the humps are."
Quote from The Doctor....


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe this is a bad assumption, but I am assuming the star is the road I was seeing on the other side of the lake near the water tower. I also wander if there is access to that spot. I think that might be a good spot to set up when I shore fish once the hard water clears. Because if the water is about the same as it was today, the water will only be about 1 to 4 feet on the New Moorefield side of the lake.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Catfish-fever , Yes the new moorefield (north end) of the lake is SHALLOW , even at full pool. But this is a good spot specially in spring when cats are in pre-spawn and after a hard rain pouring into the lake from Buck creek.
If you want some info. on other good bank spots , shoot me a PM.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know how shallow that north end is. I fished there a couple of times last year. Most of that sand bar back there can be walked on right now. I was just curious if it is possible to get to the star point on the map, aside from walking all the way around that part of the lake.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you are talking about the one on the right hand side on your map , than yes .


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

If your wanting to fish from the bank your best shot is from the old rail bed marked in yellow on the North western side of the lake.
It can be accessed from a parking area off Temple street in New Moorefield by walking under the rail trestle and following the creek out to the lake.









follow the path down the right side of the picture and it will bear to the right.









You'll see the rock retaining wall and Goose island in the background just follow the bank around you will see this large flat then you will see the old rail bed.It's a good hike in carry your stuff 1/4 to 1/2 mile walk or it seems that far to me.

















This road bed gets exposed every spring when the corps brings the water down to winter pool on the lake, generally you can just pick up the Shad that are floating and use them for bait, we always fish towards the east side or towards Goose Island, there is a combination of gravel and mud bottom in this area so you can use a bobber and float it, or on the bottom either will get you into some good fish, water depth will range from a foot to three feet,keep it simple using a Carolina rig. Run clickers as these fish will hit with a vengeance, this is one of the first areas that the ice leaves in the spring.................Doc


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

catfish-fever said:


> "See that red dot on the map, be very careful in this area, there is a series of humps about twenty two of them in this area, when the Corps draws the lake down in the winter these humps are just below the surface of the water, so I would kind of swing wide of that area, or take it slow, if the water is clear you can see the change in the color where the humps are."
> Quote from The Doctor....


ahh, i always thought that shallow spot was just the big gravel bar that extends way out into the lake. i have almost smacked whatever it is quite a few times. btw that "Star""on the map is a boat ramp they never finished. never fished it from bank but bet that bank would be good when getting hit with a north wind.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

what kinds of shad are in the lake


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

reiner52 said:


> what kinds of shad are in the lake


I know there are thousands of the smaller threadfins as they swarm around my feet when I wade the shallows in the summer. I think Doc's pictures show some gizzards under the ice at the marina.

Yeah, I walked that whole shore line there Doctor. I walked that whole bank from the pull off by the cemetery to the Moorefield parking area. Picked up about 30 threadfins that had washed up on the bank. Many of them was still frozen.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep Doc , thats the area I too fish in the Spring for carp and cats. See you guys there this year.

Dink , yes its a complete boat ramp , oh its finished , they just never finished the road going back to it , I have fished it many times , long hike off Grant road. Park where the horse rider access is , just follow the mowed path all the way back. Another access off of Grant rd, is north of this spot going back towards Moorfield rd. , you can drive this road right to the water , its a small boat launch. It gives you access to the islands, good spot too. 
There are a few other bank spots you can access around the lake , just got to do some scouting.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, after I asked, I went to both yahoo and google maps. Switch on the satellite view and you ger a pretty good look at the terrain there. I looks like the one pull off to the north there is across from the farm there. As soon as doc gives the word the ice is gone, will be on some part of that bank with some big green bobbers and my surf rods. I figure the next warm up will be good enough. Even if the boat ramps aren't open, the majority of the ice will be gone. At least gone enough to fish those shallow. If we had more sun this past week, that spot may have produced some action.

I almost wander if the mucky water spot could have been some of the smaller cats up in there feeding already.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mainly Gizzard Shad that's all i have caught in the cast nets the small ones are the frys, once that ice comes off the lake all you have to do is watch the birds, when the sun comes out the Shad will be in the Marina at night due to the lights, as the water warms up then they will spawn and then it gets good with the cats as they will roll right up in the shallows after the spawning Shad that's when I sight fish and cast cut bait right in on top of them, again the birds will tell you where the Shad and fish are in this lake.

I was out there today the wind is doing a number on the ice from the beach towards the middle is some open water, the wind is really pushing the ice around, gulls were having a smack fest out in the open water, Black tips were fighting over each others Shad, live ones must be in the open water as I was watching the gulls dive bombing on them, saw a juvenile bomb down on one and there must have been ice under the surface of the water as he just crushed down as if hitting something solid and then staggered over onto the hard ice and looked like he was stuck on stupid, saw him fall over a couple of times, get back up shake his head, I wish I would of had the camera as I was chuckling the whole time watching that bird he must have recovered as he did fly off but I bet he has a headache for a few days..............Doc


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I looked like the water level had been drawn down about 6 inches after the lake iced over. As I walked north along the shore I reached a sport where the ice was caved in on the shoreline. The ice right along the edges was a good 3 to 4 inches thick and the further south I walked there was a wind blown slush. The wind was blowing from the east.

Yeah, that pull off on the west side was about where the gulls were yesterday. There was several of the hovering and circling. That was right about where the ice line was.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

you can't really hit the spot off grant road until they pull the lake back up, its all mud. that boat ramp is only good for small boats because it stays so shallow so far out. also, i've never had any luck there, i haven't fished it in spring but at least the summertime it seems like you really need to get closer to the islands to get any action


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

More than likely I will just park at New Moorefield and walk 1/4 mile around the lake to get to the old road bed there on the map. Or I may take an inflatable raft along and row out to one of the islands to get closer to the creek channel.
I fished that point near that yellow line last year and did pretty well, even on a cold and wind day. So the cats definitely roam that area pretty heavy. Also, later on in the summer, carp fishing is pretty good if you can walk out close to that rock pile that diverts current out into the lake.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

since the shad follow the light, do ya think smallmouth would follow those shad into the marina at nite to feed on them, has anyone had any contact in the marina with smallies there? doc since you wade around there have you seen many crawfish in the lake?


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

reiner52 said:


> since the shad follow the light, do ya think smallmouth would follow those shad into the marina at nite to feed on them, has anyone had any contact in the marina with smallies there? doc since you wade around there have you seen many crawfish in the lake?


Seeing as how smallies need current, and are commonly pattern to moving water, I would concentrate on the channels or better yet, the rivers. The great miami river has become a decent smallmouth fishery as has the Stillwater. I would think if there are any crawfish in CJ, they would be found in and around the riprap along the dam. Crawfish love to squeeze into the holes in the rocks.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I have cast-netted Smallies in the Marina targeting Shad they always seem to be there mid summer, I have seen plenty of crawfish in that lake since they like rocks and stuff anywhere. On CJ are those small black in color Rock Bass looking things they are always down in the rocks and figure those guys put a hurtin to any crawfish in the lake, I have always caught smallies drifting Shad over along that west bank where the road comes into the lake all that bank is mainly gravel don't know much about Bass but that is where I always pick them up when I'm fishing.

I have drifted soft crawls but man the perch pulverize those guys so bad that it's a waste of good bait, I have a creek right beside my house that has a good population of crawfish in it and that is where I get them, I set minnow traps in the creek and the craws are always in the trap with the chubs...............Doc


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

i thought they would be there at times, i used to travel quite a bit fishing smallies and used alot of craw fishing but the lakes didnt have a big perch population, i dont even know where to buy them around here, just been using artificials. i talked to a man cat fishing one day in the summer, he was parked near the shore facing out between the big poles by the ramp with lines cast out said he catches alot from there like after 10 pm, have you treid there before?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I stay mainly on that North end of the lake supposed to be idle but they go rippin back there all the time till the Man shows up but by then I'm off that lake and on the Ohio River, I fish CJ during my days off and generally during March and April and then again November and December, the rest of the months I'm on the river fishing or chasing bait I used to fish a lot out there sometimes during the week I work second Shift and would go out a few times during the week till it starts getting crazy then I get off the lake............Doc


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

amen on them ripping around, i fish during the week and get out when it gets busy, the times i fish they really dont bother me much, im going to fish there the spring then go to knox lake and gonna try cc for some smallies, then back there in the fall


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

reiner52 said:


> amen on them ripping around, i fish during the week and get out when it gets busy, the times i fish they really dont bother me much, im going to fish there the spring then go to knox lake and gonna try cc for some smallies, then back there in the fall


IMHO, CC is really not a good place for smallies. While I have caught a *FEW* nice ones, they are hard to find late spring, early summer. April was the best month for me. I would recommend drifting a big bass minnow over points and dropoffs. It seems to me, that the bass population overall at CC is dwindling, with the stockings of crappie and musky and the huge population of those pesky bluegill, I struggle to catch bass there anymore. Maybe im just not a good bass fisherman


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

thats what ive heard about cc. i fished there yrs ago and caught a few. but theres alot of deep water ad im not a shore bass fisherman at all, i only fish deep water so since cj seems hard to fish in the summer thought id try the deep water at cc. and it will have some breaks from the wind. cj gets so windy . and i can hunt for a musky there if i cant find the smallies. i used to fish knox lake alot and caught 2 muskie bass fishing up there. anyways worth a try .


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I did some exploring at Caesars yesterday. It looks like most of that lake is thawed right now. I don't know if they are allowing anyone to launch a boat, but the ramp in the main creek channel at the far north of the lake is open. I didn't see any shad blown into that area and the wind was blowing in from the south. I have thought about taking a look at smaller reservoirs... like Englewood or Huffman... Maybe even the Hydrobowl would be a good place to fish at ice out.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I take it this cold snap halted the ice melt. Just wandering what the status is.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm no ice guy but I went by the lake yesterday. Looked like slush over a couple of inches and skim ice to me. 6+ inches of snow isn't going to help much. Better wear your waders and an inner tube...

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BlueBoat98 said:


> wear your waders and an inner tube...
> 
> MC


My old man did that a long while back, said the duck hunting doesn't get much better!


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not looking to fish through the ice... I want to take advantage of the feeding frenzy at the north end when the hard water leaves.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Considering old man winter decided he wasn't finished yet, I figured I would get this thread going again. If anyone can tell me the status of the ice melt on CJ, I would appreciate it. I am itching to get out there and catch some of those huge cats.... I have my pool noodle bobbers ready. Until then, the GMR is producing nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

CJ is loaded with crawfish. You can see them crawling all over the rocks in the marina some evenings. 

Smallies don't _need_ current. They don't need deep, cold, or clear water either. Competition, predation from other species, and limited ideal forage size is usually what keeps their numbers low in our lakes.

There are no threadfin shad in Ohio, they can't survive our winter temps. The only shad in Ohio are gizzard shad unless you count skipjack but there are no skipjack in CJ.

A splitshot rig with a nightcrawler is simple and effective around the islands in the spring.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Caesar Creek Ice

I went by the Wellman Ramp, Furnas Ramp and down through the road closed sign at the North pool ramp and over the 73 bridge and saw no open water at all today. Did not go to the creek ramp, but might in a little bit just to see if it's open. Catfish-fever said it was, and if it is I'm there.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Just to clarify, I don't know that the ramp is open to launch a boat. I was able to drive through the campground guard shack back to the boat ramp. That post was also made before we had over 2 feet of snow dumped on us. I would say the bast chance to fish CC until the hard water goes is in the 40 degree discharge water. Especially with Sunday forecast to hit the 50's.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

My bad C F I didn't have my glasses on and though it said 2/28 on the post and when I look at it now I see it says 1/28. the water below the dam in the gorge is always open, never seen it frozen. fish down there a lot in the Winter.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

CJ Brown ice update - 
The north end is starting to open up very nice. This weekend should really get it going enough to fish , only problem is the parking lot at Moorfield is HORRIBLE , dont go back into it unless you've got a 4x4 , trust me. The access points off Grant rd. are also HORRIBLE right now . That area got a lot more snow than say the Columbus area. Maybe after this weekend warm up the access spots will be ok to venture on.

I'll be in the north area sometime next week with some channel cats hopefully ?

Matt


----------

